# Found cash what should I do?



## The4bagger (Oct 3, 2021)

When was dropping someone off I noticed there was cash sitting on the side of the seat. I pretty sure it wasn’t hers , should I try and figure out who’s it might be. I only had 2-3 riders in front seat with me that night. I also have an idea who’s it might be but I’m not 💯 sure. If it’s this person they actually have my # because they wanted me to pick them up later in the night but they never called for a ride. How should I proceed


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

What cash?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The4bagger said:


> When was dropping someone off I noticed there was cash sitting on the side of the seat.


First, you're not sure whose it is. That creates an interesting dilemma.

Depending on the amount, you might want to wait and see if any if the riders contacts you via Uber for a lost item.

If it's a lot of cash, hang onto it for a while. To wait to see if anyone comes forward.

If some time (a few weeks, perhaps) goes by and there's no request for it, then I guess it's yours. If that makes you uncomfortable (and it does for many people) consider donating it to a worthy charity. After waiting for long enough to be confident that no one's going to ask for it.

Anyhow, that's what I think.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The4bagger said:


> How should I proceed


You received a cash tip. Why overthink it?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

A few Christmas's ago I found $150 on the floor at the Walmart checkout. Someone obviously would miss that amount of money. The LAST thing on my mind was to ask if _anyone_ lost $150. Every hand within earshot would go up.

I put the cash in my pocket, then waited about 10 minutes near the bathroom to see if anyone came back to that register. No one did. I took my $150 home. There's only so much you can reasonably do when you find cash.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Take a picture of the amount. I once found a wallet under my driver seat with cash in it. I figured which ride it probably came from. It wasn't the pax who had the rider app, but someone who rode with him. After 12 hours of hearing nothing I took it to a police station.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> A few Christmas's ago I found $150 on the floor at the Walmart checkout. Someone obviously would miss that amount of money. The LAST thing on my mind was to ask if _anyone_ lost $150. Every hand within earshot would go up.
> 
> I put the cash in my pocket, then waited about 10 minutes near the bathroom to see if anyone came back to that register. No one did. I took my $150 home. There's only so much you can reasonably do when you find cash.


Here in Vegas (and this is the first time I had EVER heard of such a phenomenon) sometimes wealthy people will anonymously and purposely plant or drop money in random places and even randomly pay off layaways. If someone REALLY wants their money back, they will try to make it known. I myself simply take it to the chin when I lose something, but I will try to go through the motions just to see if something happens. Something about Vegas makes you wanna take risks - whether they are advantageous or not 



Christinebitg said:


> First, you're not sure whose it is. That creates an interesting dilemma.
> 
> Depending on the amount, you might want to wait and see if any if the riders contacts you via Uber for a lost item.
> 
> ...


The key is holding onto WHATEVER you find of value for at least 30 days IMO. If it takes a MONTH for you to remember, "Dang! I must've left my million dollar inheritance in that rideshare! " it must not have been that important to you. How many of us have had that one pax that admitted that they did something stupid because they were drunk? unsure: ...and now that I'm typing this, I'm wondering if that was a key factor for my failed relationships... I digress...) If something is important enough, they'll figure out how to contact you.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Take a picture of the amount. I once found a wallet under my driver seat with cash in it. I figured which ride it probably came from. It wasn't the pax who had the rider app, but someone who rode with him. After 12 hours of hearing nothing I took it to a police station.
> 
> View attachment 618327


 I think I would've taken a $20 finders fee out first...


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Doing the right thing is not always the easiest or most rewarding, but remember that Good Karma can make a huge difference in your future endeavors and earnings potential.

I found a loaded wallet next to my car several months ago and it had about $160 in cash and several credit cards and a driver's license as well. but contact phone number. i had to pay money for a online search using White-Pages and was able to get the person's cellphone number.

Called him the next morning and informed him that I found his wallet. He was very thankful and happy to get it back, but never even offered me a sincere thank you or monetary reward. Normally, I would be inclined to cuss them out, but I chose to ignore the behavior and feel good that I did my good deed. *That's all part of life!*


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SinCityAngel said:


> I think I would've taken a $20 finders fee out first...



The cops got a hold of her and quickly came to the police station. She gave me $50. She had taken that money out to pay her rent the next day and was stupid and had it in her open bag while she was out having dinner with her boyfriend and friends.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I stepped up to the camera department desk at the Safeway store. Needed to buy a money order. Waiting for the clerk to finish whatever she was doing and I looked on the floor and there was a checkbook laying at my feet.
I picked it up, opened it and it was STUFFED with $100's and $20's. The owners name was inside the checkbook, or course. It was a bank that had a counter about 20 feet away from me, so I knew it would get back.
The clerk walked up and I showed her and she said "Maybe she's still in the store" and picked up the the phone and paged the person. Loudly. LoL.
She started making my money orders.
A middle aged woman almost ran to the counter. I asked her for a name, it matched and I handed her the checkbook.
She cried. "My grandson has been saving for over a year to buy his first car. He finally got his drivers license and he sent me here to get his money. I could never afford to replace this ... here let me give you ...'' I refused the reward.
About the time I was finishing up my transaction another announcement over the PA: "We are giving away our last gift card randomly. Where is cash register 14? Whoever is currently being served at 14 is the winner of a $100 gift card for groceries."
Yea, it was me. 

Isn't it great when Karma is INSTANT?

.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> First, you're not sure whose it is. That creates an interesting dilemma.
> 
> Depending on the amount, you might want to wait and see if any if the riders contacts you via Uber for a lost item.
> 
> ...


This is called being a human... A decent human. 

A pos would do anything else.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Take a picture of the amount. I once found a wallet under my driver seat with cash in it. I figured which ride it probably came from. It wasn't the pax who had the rider app, but someone who rode with him. After 12 hours of hearing nothing I took it to a police station.
> 
> View attachment 618327


I have given too much money to the cops already
If nobody claims that they just keep it
They could have claimed it from you....


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I have given too much money to the cops already
> If nobody claims that they just keep it
> They could have claimed it from you....


I just wanted nothing to do with it. Yeah I was a starving student at the time and my car payment was due in a few days, but I believe in karma. I worked extra long hours the next 2 days and made the payment. If the cops had decided to keep the money, that's on them.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

This is making me think -- I need to take a look under my back seat. I probably have a hundred dollars in change there by now. 
It's going to take me forever to find their owners.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Illini said:


> This is making me think -- I need to take a look under my back seat. I probably have a hundred dollars in change there by now.
> It's going to take me forever to find their owners.


Put an add on Craigslist.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

So, I asked a couple of people's opinions about the subject here around me. The average answer is that if the money is just laying around with no wallet or any other identifying information and you don't know who it belongs to you, it's fair game. If you find a wallet and other identifying information, you should give your "best effort" to trying to return it to the person intact. However, I would like to reiterate a caveat that if you see a bunch of big bills and one small bill, I don't see how missing that small bill is really going to destroy the person's budget


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

What makes you think the cash did not belong to the lady?

I make a best effort to return items, generally. Keep it for at least a week before claiming it as your own, I'd say. If it is important to someone, they'll probably reach out to Uber about a lost item.



SinCityAngel said:


> SHowever, I would like to reiterate a caveat that if you see a bunch of big bills and one small bill, I don't see how missing that small bill is really going to destroy the person's budget


You can't really estimate the harm done merely by quantity. If I lost $1000, there's a good chance I wouldn't even notice it was gone and if I did it wouldn't really have a huge effect on me. I've got like $15K and if it became $14K that's not going to change my life in a meaningful way. On the other hand, a couple years ago, if my friend lost $15, she might be skipping meals to make her rent. And she'd probably never even ask me to help her out, even though I would.

Of course, do you deserve something for your time for returning an item irresponsibly left in your car? Sure. But really, why are you even returning the money at all? Isn't the whole purpose to give you a warm fuzzy feeling? Taking part of it would take away from that for me. If the person I return it to wants to give me a tip for returning it, I'll appreciate the gift.

Of course, there is the whole lost item fee you can charge through Uber too. The pax does inconvenience the driver by returning lost property, but the lost item fee is in the terms they agreed to by using the service.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I found a $50 in between the console and the passenger seat once. It was never claimed and no one ever contacted me over it. I had found it the same time another passenger lost his vape pen. He didn’t say it was his and even gave me a return fee without asking if anything else was found. I don’t know if it was him or another passenger but no one ever came forward asking for it. If some one had asked about it then I would of returned it but I had no idea who dropped it. For all I know it could of been there for a while or the vape pen guy didn’t realize he dropped it. One of those things that I’ll never figure out


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

The4bagger said:


> When was dropping someone off I noticed there was cash sitting on the side of the seat. I pretty sure it wasn’t hers , should I try and figure out who’s it might be. I only had 2-3 riders in front seat with me that night. I also have an idea who’s it might be but I’m not 💯 sure. If it’s this person they actually have my # because they wanted me to pick them up later in the night but they never called for a ride. How should I proceed


Well , if ya think about it , ya never know who that belonged to and I guess you’d be better of considering it a tip . After all , who’s to say it wasn’t ?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I found a $20 on the backseat floor. 

I picked up a young Asian college student and we then went to pick up his young Asian girlfriend. From there I took them to a motel. At the motel they had a conversation in what I assume was Chinese and apparently they decided against the motel, so I took them back to her place. It was my last ride of the night. Next day I went out to the car and found the nice new crisp $20. I kept it as a tip.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Have you been holding this since 2016?


"Kruse is an avid poker player and made it to the final table, finishing third, at the No-Limit 2–7 Draw Lowball event at the 2014 World Series of Poker on 18 June 2014, taking home $36,494 in prize money.[50][51] In March 2016, Kruse was fined £20,000 and warned of his future conduct by Wolfsburg after it was revealed that he had lost £60,000 worth of poker winnings in the back seat of a taxi. This incident also caused him to be dropped from the Germany squad.[52]"


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

Send it to me I will take care of everything!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

oldfart said:


> Have you been holding this since 2016?
> 
> 
> "Kruse is an avid poker player and made it to the final table, finishing third, at the No-Limit 2–7 Draw Lowball event at the 2014 World Series of Poker on 18 June 2014, taking home $36,494 in prize money.[50][51] In March 2016, Kruse was fined £20,000 and warned of his future conduct by Wolfsburg after it was revealed that he had lost £60,000 worth of poker winnings in the back seat of a taxi. This incident also caused him to be dropped from the Germany squad.[52]"


Why would you get fined for losing money in a taxi?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

The4bagger said:


> When was dropping someone off I noticed there was cash sitting on the side of the seat. I pretty sure it wasn’t hers , should I try and figure out who’s it might be. I only had 2-3 riders in front seat with me that night. I also have an idea who’s it might be but I’m not 💯 sure. If it’s this person they actually have my # because they wanted me to pick them up later in the night but they never called for a ride. How should I proceed


hookers prefer cash.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Of course, there is the whole lost item fee you can charge through Uber too. The pax does inconvenience the driver by returning lost property, but the lost item fee is in the terms they agreed to by using the service.


Last time I returned a cell phone to a customer and I got a $15 lost item fee. So, that $20 bill is still looking like a fractionally more lucrative option. Although, I do agree with the core message you are leaving.

So, you don't believe that even a part of a fuzzy feeling wouldn't lead to a fully fuzzy feeling?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SinCityAngel said:


> So, you don't believe that even a part of a fuzzy feeling wouldn't lead to a fully fuzzy feeling?


Not for me.


----------



## jhan007 (Dec 3, 2019)

The4bagger said:


> When was dropping someone off I noticed there was cash sitting on the side of the seat. I pretty sure it wasn’t hers , should I try and figure out who’s it might be. I only had 2-3 riders in front seat with me that night. I also have an idea who’s it might be but I’m not 💯 sure. If it’s this person they actually have my # because they wanted me to pick them up later in the night but they never called for a ride. How should I proceed


If it’s a substantial amount then throw it into something that will earn interest while you wait. For your troubles. If it’s an insignificant amount, just keep it, cause it’s not worth the headache of dealing with it. But if your conscience won’t let you, give it away to someone who needs it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The4bagger said:


> When was dropping someone off I noticed there was cash sitting on the side of the seat. I pretty sure it wasn’t hers , should I try and figure out who’s it might be. I only had 2-3 riders in front seat with me that night. I also have an idea who’s it might be but I’m not 💯 sure. If it’s this person they actually have my # because they wanted me to pick them up later in the night but they never called for a ride. How should I proceed


Send to : tohunt4me care of U.P. NET 

DO THE RIGHT THING . .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> About the time I was finishing up my transaction another announcement over the PA: "We are giving away our last gift card randomly. Where is cash register 14? Whoever is currently being served at 14 is the winner of a $100 gift card for groceries."
> Yea, it was me.


It's possible that whoever you gave it to persuaded the store to arrange that for you to receive.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

I once found 35000 of my own money in a bag under the back seat wrapped in rubber bands.

That was nice of me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> It's possible that whoever you gave it to persuaded the store to arrange that for you to receive.


Ya know ... I wondered about that.
The clerk told me they'd been running the contest all week. The old lady left the store right after I gave her back the checkbook, and the clerk just made money orders without making a call.
But.
Maybe.

I prefer to think of it as a reward from a Higher Power.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I have given too much money to the cops already


Holey shit, isn't THAT the truth.
They steal, and lie ... a gang who's colors are blue ...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Put it into your bank account. Do not spend it. Put it there so that you do not lose it. If no one asks about it after thirty days, keep it.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

warsaw said:


> Doing the right thing is not always the easiest or most rewarding, but remember that Good Karma can make a huge difference in your future endeavors and earnings potential.
> 
> I found a loaded wallet next to my car several months ago and it had about $160 in cash and several credit cards and a driver's license as well. but contact phone number. i had to pay money for a online search using White-Pages and was able to get the person's cellphone number.
> 
> Called him the next morning and informed him that I found his wallet. He was very thankful and happy to get it back, but never even offered me a sincere thank you or monetary reward. Normally, I would be inclined to cuss them out, but I chose to ignore the behavior and feel good that I did my good deed. *That's all part of life!*


You didn't have to pay anything.

A police station is only minutes away...probably on your way home, too.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> This is called being a human... A decent human.
> 
> A pos would do anything else.


"POS"
That means Perfectly Optimistic Soldiers, right?
Or Patient Opportunity Seekers
Or People Of Sensibility?
How about Proud Of Service? 😃


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SinCityAngel said:


> "POS"
> That means Perfectly Optimistic Soldiers, right?
> Or Patient Opportunity Seekers
> Or People Of Sensibility?
> How about Proud Of Service? 😃


Prude omnipotent snob
Pillock obtuse stuporous
Prosaic or stolid


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> A few Christmas's ago I found $150 on the floor at the Walmart checkout. Someone obviously would miss that amount of money. The LAST thing on my mind was to ask if _anyone_ lost $150. Every hand within earshot would go up.
> 
> I put the cash in my pocket, then waited about 10 minutes near the bathroom to see if anyone came back to that register. No one did. I took my $150 home. There's only so much you can reasonably do when you find cash.


A few years ago I was in Walmart and on the way out I realized that a hundred dollar bill had fallen out of my pocket. I was about to write it off as lost but decided to go to the customer service desk and report it anyway. Lo and behold, some had turned it in! My lucky day.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

a friend of mine told me a story about a driver who found 20k in the car. when he reached out to the customer he told him he knew where he lived and if he didnt get the money back right now he would come to his house and kill him. evidently this guy was decked out like a crip or a blood and wasnt fing around. be right there lol....


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I found $100 on the backseat floor in my second month. I kept it as I am not stupid.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It was about three AM and I was seriously thinking of calling it a day, when dispatch says: "Doz. You remember the fare you picked up at Mamunia an hour ago?" I did, and said so. "He says he left a small package in the back seat and if you'll return it he'll give you a hundred dollar tip."
Now, this was back when a hundred bucks was money.
So, I admit, it was tempting.

I pulled over and searched the back. Right there, in plain sight was a Snow Seal wrap about the side of a postage stamp. I opened it and it had about a gram of a white powder I assumed to be coke, but could have also been heroin. 

A picture flashed in my head: "Hey I got your package, you said it was worth a hundred bucks ..." then the badge comes out and I'm looking at a nickle at San Quentin. And, yea, cops then (and now) will do that and worse.
I dumped the 'package' in the wet gutter. Let dispatch know that I didn't find a thing.

Some kinds of risk are just not worth a hundred bucks. And, the whole thing stunk.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Now i am a pos person. That cash would be stuffed into my wallet. It would of bought my family dinner for however much it was . Iook out for my family and myself first . Screw trying to call and ask ow did you lose money ??? If the person did not call and say bro ! I my wallet . If it was loose cash its game on im keeping it . 
In a wallet or purse is a bit different . Some people do tip by throwing money on the seat after they get out .


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> a friend of mine told me a story about a driver who found 20k in the car. when he reached out to the customer he told him he knew where he lived and if he didnt get the money back right now he would come to his house and kill him. evidently this guy was decked out like a crip or a blood and wasnt fing around. be right there lol....


I dunno... 20K is enough to relocate



UberBastid said:


> It was about three AM and I was seriously thinking of calling it a day, when dispatch says: "Doz. You remember the fare you picked up at Mamunia an hour ago?" I did, and said so. "He says he left a small package in the back seat and if you'll return it he'll give you a hundred dollar tip."
> Now, this was back when a hundred bucks was money.
> So, I admit, it was tempting.
> 
> ...


I agree about the whole thing stinking. That nickel bag was probably worth $500. 




kingcorey321 said:


> Now i am a pos person. That cash would be stuffed into my wallet. It would of bought my family dinner for however much it was . Iook out for my family and myself first . Screw trying to call and ask ow did you lose money ??? If the person did not call and say bro ! I my wallet . If it was loose cash its game on im keeping it .
> In a wallet or purse is a bit different . Some people do tip by throwing money on the seat after they get out .


Remember "POS" stands for "Person Of Sense" 😃


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SinCityAngel said:


> I dunno... 20K is enough to relocate


From SOME people and organizations ... no, it isn't.
Read a story about a couple of Reno casino employees who figured out a way to steal almost $70k from Peppermill. 
They were 'located' in Mexico and brought back to Nevada; against their will. I think they could figure that they were lucky to just not get buried in the desert in Mexico.
The casino spent way more than $70k to get them - but they did.



SinCityAngel said:


> I agree about the whole thing stinking. That nickel bag was probably worth $500.


Back then a gram of coke cost about $100. Good coke. 95% and up. 
But having that gram bag was worth a nickle in prison; especially trying to sell it.
Bad pot-odds. 
I don't bet a hun against five years of my life. Not a smart bet.

.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> The casino spent way more than $70k to get them - but they did.


Because they wanted the message to get out that they'd spend whatever it took. Because they don't want it to happen again.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Because they wanted the message to get out that they'd spend whatever it took. Because they don't want it to happen again.


Exactly.
And there are illegal organizations with the same mind set.
You can't steal enough to make it worth it.
Guaranteed.

.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Another possibility not discussed thus far.

Why not consider giving the $ to charity?

You don’t have to feel guilty and you know it is going to a good cause.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Another possibility not discussed thus far.
> 
> Why not consider giving the $ to charity?
> 
> You don’t have to feel guilty and you know it is going to a good cause.


I did a contract job for an organization by the name of United Way.
I will not go into detail, but you do NOT know if it's a good cause.
Do charity locally, give directly ... you don't need 'management'.


.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I did a contract job for an organization by the name of United Way.
> I will not go into detail, but you do NOT know if it's a good cause.
> Do charity locally, give directly ... you don't need 'management'.


Amen to that. Most of the places I've worked, their United Way drives were a pretty heavy shakedown..

One place I worked prohibited ALL soliciting in their office. Including United Way. While there were some other issues there, I appreciated the stand that they took on that topic.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I take every reasonable step to return items to PAX, especially items of value. If I found cash I would make a reasonable attempt to figure out who left it. If my dash am did not offer a clue I would hold it for 30 days.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

The4bagger said:


> When was dropping someone off I noticed there was cash sitting on the side of the seat. I pretty sure it wasn’t hers , should I try and figure out who’s it might be. I only had 2-3 riders in front seat with me that night. I also have an idea who’s it might be but I’m not 💯 sure. If it’s this person they actually have my # because they wanted me to pick them up later in the night but they never called for a ride. How should I proceed


Wait for the call 5 days it's yours


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I take every reasonable step to return items to PAX, especially items of value. If I found cash I would make a reasonable attempt to figure out who left it. If my dash am did not offer a clue I would hold it for 30 days.


Cash is different on Uber. The rider on gets a 5 day window to contact Uber then you.. If it's a physical item I would drop off at the greenlight hub or police station. Cash is yours.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Another possibility not discussed thus far.
> 
> Why not consider giving the $ to charity?
> 
> You don’t have to feel guilty and you know it is going to a good cause.


So now, you should also keep in mind that just because the money has been donated, doesn't take the target off of your back from the person (s) to whom the money belonged. If the money goes to anyone other than the original possessor, the possessor could still feel like you are responsible for the loss.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The4bagger said:


> When was dropping someone off I noticed there was cash sitting on the side of the seat. I pretty sure it wasn’t hers , should I try and figure out who’s it might be. I only had 2-3 riders in front seat with me that night. I also have an idea who’s it might be but I’m not 💯 sure. If it’s this person they actually have my # because they wanted me to pick them up later in the night but they never called for a ride. How should I proceed


Wait for the passenger to put in a claim with Uber about lost cash. If they can tell you the exact amount they lost, then return the money.

My guess is nobody will claim it so it’s most likely legally yours after a certain amount of time, but I’m not a lawyer.

How much cash did you find?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

actsholy said:


> Cash is different on Uber. The rider on gets a 5 day window to contact Uber then you.. If it's a physical item I would drop off at the greenlight hub or police station. Cash is yours.


Where did you learn about five days?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

The4bagger said:


> When was dropping someone off I noticed there was cash sitting on the side of the seat. I pretty sure it wasn’t hers , should I try and figure out who’s it might be. I only had 2-3 riders in front seat with me that night. I also have an idea who’s it might be but I’m not 💯 sure. If it’s this person they actually have my # because they wanted me to pick them up later in the night but they never called for a ride. How should I proceed


Return it to me, at once! 
P.S. I'll tip you in the app.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> The cops got a hold of her and quickly came to the police station. She gave me $50. She had taken that money out to pay her rent the next day and was stupid and had it in her open bag while she was out having dinner with her boyfriend and friends.


Wow I'm a scumbag I would have probably taken all the cash and thrown the wallet away LOL.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The4bagger said:


> When was dropping someone off I noticed there was cash sitting on the side of the seat. I pretty sure it wasn’t hers , should I try and figure out who’s it might be. I only had 2-3 riders in front seat with me that night. I also have an idea who’s it might be but I’m not 💯 sure. If it’s this person they actually have my # because they wanted me to pick them up later in the night but they never called for a ride. How should I proceed


SEND JOE BIDEN 75% !


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Where did you learn about five days?


The Police happened to me


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

actsholy said:


> The Police happened to me


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Money clip or loose cash?

A money clip can legally qualify as a wallet whereas loose cash qualifies as just finding the money.

In the event that it’s loose cash just shove it in your wallet and pretend it didn’t happen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The4bagger said:


> When was dropping someone off I noticed there was cash sitting on the side of the seat. I pretty sure it wasn’t hers , should I try and figure out who’s it might be. I only had 2-3 riders in front seat with me that night. I also have an idea who’s it might be but I’m not 💯 sure. If it’s this person they actually have my # because they wanted me to pick them up later in the night but they never called for a ride. How should I proceed


Hurry up & Spend it !

So you can HONESTLY say " No, I do not have the money".


----------

